# Just finished CSW '65 Malibu



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Her is a pic of my Corrie Shrink Works '65 Malibu I just finished. The Nomad just went into paint tonight.



















Here's a before shot of the Nomad.


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

hey there,

Been out all day a thought I'd pop in. Really tired though. This Chev' looks great. I love the colour--is a tan? If so--nice choice. I've seen many 1/1 cars that colour. Again it's really nice. In fact the pic with the Nomad shows quite the race collection building--good show!















On another post you brought up having trouble with detail work. Sir, I can relate--My vision was better than 20-20 (in one eye anyway), but pulling late shifts from 7pm to 1130 am as a fill in for my drivers, first effected my light sensativity and soon after I lost my close-up vision. I have been wearing specs for about six months now and haven't got quite used to it. I still loose the damn things constantly. The wife bought me a desk mount work light that does the trick. It's adjustable up and down, back and forth, side-ways and in and out. The top is circular with a flourecent bulb incircling it and the center is a large magnifying glass. I can see really close up with no problem now.
cheers......


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Hey boss9,

Actually that cplor is tan. It is the same color as Roger shows of his sample on his website. When I saw that color I had to get it. I have another that I am going to paint also, but I haven't decided on a color yet.


Mike U


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Hey Mike, great looking Chevy :thumbsup: 

By chance, do Roger's bodies come with screw posts molded in? Or is this something I need to add on my own.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Tx,
Unless Roger has changed his molding practices, all CSW bodies I have picked up had the posts molded in place. You will have to drill them though. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

roadrner said:


> Tx,
> Unless Roger has changed his molding practices, all CSW bodies I have picked up had the posts molded in place. You will have to drill them though. :thumbsup: rr



GREAT, I have no problem drilling the posts myself.......it's nice to know I'll save a bit of time with the posts being present though  

I need to complete a couple other projects....then I need to snag some bodies from Roger


----------

